# Quadrat in Java



## Guest (7. Sep 2008)

Frage wie stell ein Jaba

x^2+i-1 in Javaden dar???

double x;
double y;
double n;

y=Math.quad(x);
n=y+(i-1);

ist das richtig ???????


----------



## AlArenal (7. Sep 2008)

Wenn das Ergebnis richtig ist, wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## Tobias (7. Sep 2008)

Math.quad()? Math.pow(x, 2) soll das wohl heißen ...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (7. Sep 2008)

@Tobias:
pow(x,y) ?
wozu das bitte? kannst du etwa garantieren, dass man dazu x nicht logarithmieren, mit y multiplizieren und anschliesend e-hochnehmen muss, was im vergleich zu x*x eine ewigkeit dauert?

@Gast: jfgi? 
@masta // thomas: perfektes timing^^


----------



## masta // thomas (7. Sep 2008)

...oder einfach x*x+i-1 

Edit: Das dachte ich mir gerade auch, Andrey ;-)


----------



## Tobias (7. Sep 2008)

The Daily WTF (mein Lieblingsblog) hatte dazu gerade eine Geschichte: The Complicator's Gloves (http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-The-Complicators-Gloves.aspx) - hab einfach den Baum vor lauter Wald nicht gesehen.


----------



## kannkeinjava (7. Sep 2008)

nee ihr habt es falsch verstanden

Also es soll so heißewn

Xhoch2*(i-1)

also dieses (i-1)

steht in der Potenz


----------



## masta // thomas (7. Sep 2008)

Dann musst du das auch so hinschreiben 
Du meinst also x^(2*(i-1))?

Das kannst du ganz easy mit Math#pow() machen - wie schon oben erwähnt wurde - Math.pow(x, (2*(i-1)))


----------



## 0x7F800000 (7. Sep 2008)

> nee ihr habt es falsch verstanden
> 
> Also es soll so heißewn
> 
> Xhoch2*(i-1)


ach echt? tja, wie hätten wir uns denn so irren können, obwohl die Frage dermaßen klar und deutlich formuliert wurde:


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage wie stell ein Jaba
> 
> x^2+i-1 in Javaden dar???


?
 :applaus:


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2008)

danke


----------

